# ARG! FUCK! eh... distorted views on reality...



## Ravie (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, i look around on sites and especially look at art sites like deviantart.com and crap.

what the fuck is wrong with kids today?!??? Fucking slap a mohawk on ANYTHING and it's so fucking hardcore! and like it wasnt bad enough now they're going into SUPER fag(nothing personal to gays) colors and all different kinds of retarded ass shit...and they pay top dallar for this fucking joke! whoever is making the money off these kids are probably laughing so hard they're shitting them selves! it's either the "totally punk rock kids" like this:

"fuck man, lets fucking have a baby, shave it's hair into a mohawk, and fucking punt it into a mosh pit because it's another way to be HARDCORE!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!! THEN I'M GOING TO SPIKE MY ASS HAIRS AND RECORD IT SO I CAN PUT IT ON YOUTUBE!!!!!":goat:

or this is even worse! those damn emo kids!: "aww man whats up?" "nothing much. had cocoa puffs for breaksfast. oh and last night i cut myself.(shows his friend a chicken scratch on his arm)" "damn, so did i...my mom wouldnt let me stay up an hour past my bedtime then she wouldnt let me borrow her eye liner...what happened with you?" "Well i was listening to my fave MCR song and my dad came in asking me why i stole my sisters pants and telling me i had to clean the black dye from the sink, so i was like 'DAD! WTF! I FUCKING HATE YOU AND I KNOW YOU HATE ME SO WHY DONT YOU JUST LET ME DIE!? WHY WONT YOU JUST ACCEPT ME FOR WHO I AM? I'M A PROUD BISEXUAL-VIRGIN-STRAIGHTEDGE!!!!' then i started crying as my dad just walked out acting like it was no big deal...can you believe what i have to go through?!"

HOLY SHIT!!!! if i ever, EVER met any of these kids, i would back hand them so hard their mascara and their plaid pants would fucking just fly off them.:club: then i would repedatively beat them with their friends.:thebird:

Rant Over.:deadhorse:


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate my generation honestly.
their not interesting, original, or equip with common sense.
I am a small select friends of my age, the rest are older honestly.
:/
My parents were very young parents to I learned real young to not act like an idiot and learn what I need to survive


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of us on this site were born a good 100-150+ years to late.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 20, 2009)

I dunno'... ArrowinOre you have a good point but I think these new generations of kids are getting worse, and more and more disenfranchised with the real world because of shit like the internet, TV, cell phones, and all that other crap. Most kids didn't have these things even 20 years ago except for maybe a TV. Don't get me wrong I have all those things, but they don't consume me the way it does most kids now days.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, theres this group of kids at the end of my block that everytime I pass by I have to shake my head. Perfect mohawk spraypainting NFA on park signs (new federation of anarchists)...ugh 150 years too late, god damn it all


----------



## stove (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't hate, Appreciate!

In this case, take a different view: At least the emo/H4RDC0R3/whatever crowd(s) are pointing themselves out. Look at it as a survival mechanism: almost EVERY mammal in existance has learned to adapt to it's surroundings and camouflage itself away. These fools are working hard to strick out as far as they can. And to [mis]quote an old proverb: "The nail which stick out furthest is hammered the hardest".

Dunno where I was going with that, I think I broke my hand flailing in my sleep. I'm going to cut it off, to teach is a lesson. And then I'm going to set myself on fire, in protest of hard wooden bedframes. Y'all have a nice night.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 22, 2009)

as much despising emotion i have for these types, i have just decided to let them be. life is much less dramatic that way. one time, these crusty fucks from my town beat an emo kid to near extinction, fracturing his jaw. he contacted the police, and they caught all of the emo bashers. and now they all hate each other because they all think the other narked. but, don't get me wrong. The trendy punx-roxers and emo kids piss me off more than anything. Especially the pompous overnighter kids who look down on the veteran street kids for not having mohawks or plaid shit with zippers all over it.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 22, 2009)

and that's why we have ba ba ba.... THE INTERNET! so winy lonely dorks can complain to kids just as winy and lonely as them without social interaction! cuz all of us don't know how to interact anyways......


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 25, 2009)

Id just rather hangout with like-minded people which turn out to be older than me most of the time.
I cant understand the attitude of the kids around me that begin to get into this uniform of "I must be punk, I am punk, lets all be punk"
and just be a complete dick becauser apparently they think it fits that persona, when personally i know their personality is completely different


----------



## Ravie (Mar 25, 2009)

eh, gotta admit i went through a kind of fashion-punk time, but i just spent hours making my clothes and alot of time doing my hair and make-up. never did the hot topic thing or any of that bullshit. i got over that phase though. it realy does feel like your wearing a uniform. kinda irritating though. i spent probably 30 hours on just my jacket and i dont wear it haha it just sits in a box. maybe i should sell it on ebay....


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> I don't know about that, but I can speak for myself... I know I would miss my cell phone and scanner and fancy things like plastic tarps, and good shoes if I was born 150 years ago but I guess if I was I would not know of these things...



Yeah, if you were living 150 yrs ago, you'd just know people in your area, not all the StP peeps around the world. And you'd move to another area if you didn't like where you grew up. But you'd probably be okay with where you grew up, 'cos it's difficult to know much else without Internet and planes and cars and only occasional steam engines.
And you'd probably not be vegan. "Vegan, what the hell is that, some new invention?"


----------



## compass (Mar 28, 2009)

Hilarious shit. Kids will be kids. I remember in high school when I used to be into punk, when Green Day blew up (I wasn't into them though), and almost overnight kids were showing up to school with dyed hair, hawks, NOFX t-shirts, etc. I went home on a Friday, came back to school Monday with a shaved head, boots and braces. Some of my friends were telling me, "you can't abandon the scene because of this, we have to fight back against these kids, keep it punk, blah, blah, blah." And then, at the time, in LA at least, skaters and skins were supposed to hate each other, so I ended up fighting some skater who had been one of my best friends. It was all those experiences that got me questioning ego, finding/defining self-worth through superficial socially constructed bullshit. They'll grow out of it. I feel old.


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont know when i was younger like 12, 13, 14 i was into this whole punk hardcopre scene but not so much now i guess. I remember how Emo kids came about in my school cause it was about that time in my life i was trying to get a leg up on being alfa in my school. They were the nerdy kids who always thought they were cool so they started by saying WERE PUNK and quoting stupid lines from SLC punk. so then they were all were goth now. The goth kids were wierd but pretty nice so they just kinda embarrassed all those kids then they were straight edge and decided they were to big of pussy's so then they stole there sisters pants called themselves bi-sexual slashed up there arm grew out there hair dyed it black and whined

now these kids are "the cool" thing to be in school i notice there isnt one god damn normal looking ass hole out there. The little hipster girls are what piss me of most and there overly bright florescent clothing hurts my brain I dont know what to think about these kids other then


"STAY THE FUCK OFFA MY LAWN" there's nothing left to say about them.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 29, 2009)

arg. i dont like the florescent ones either. it's fucking rediculous. if i wanted to look like that ide roll around on highlighters.


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 29, 2009)

there bastards i don't even know any more. Kids these days have no meaning no cause in life they will be the death of well everything. I was talking to a lady who's 65 and she said the kids these days aren't going to make anything better just worse and i couldn't help but agree with her. I blame the parents no i blame the government no i blame the fucking kids. Bob and i know a "street punk" who works for a democrat calling center. 

Take their clothing shave their heads and ask their beliefs i can tell you there wont be much diffrence between any of them.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 29, 2009)

fuck em all. i hate the fake. im pretty glad that i got a close knit group of friends that aren't all fucking anarchy chaos buttmonkey clones of eachother. like one of my GOOD friends is a communist, and him and i have hourlong debates on which form of government would work the best. things like that, i really enjoy


----------



## Japhy (Mar 29, 2009)

There's nothing anyone can do about it though. People just suck. (That sounds so pessimistic, but so true.)


----------



## mkirby (Mar 30, 2009)

Such a cathartic rant. Much love to Ravie.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

allways. I'LL BE HERE ALL WEEK! *takes a bow*


----------

